# Mike's tapes help constipation?



## Diannie (Mar 29, 2002)

Has anyone had success with using the tapes to help with constipation and gas? I've noticed that most of the people who have been helped are D types. Don't want to spend the money if the tapes won't help me. Thanks.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I have IBS-C and originally had not noticed an improvement in the pain with anything other than xanax, but the CDs/tapes put me to sleep which was a valuable consequence in itself. Now however,40 days into the program I am starting to see an improvement in pain, though this could be due to the fact that I started using glycerin suppositories regularly. It is a big investment, but if you are not getting sleep I would recommend it as a way to relax. I also was told by members on the BB that it might take a while to see the results. There is some mention of constipation on the tapes, so they don't neglect it as a symptom.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes they helped me a lot..I rarely get C any more and therefore the gas is reduced...depending on what I eat. I found relief pretty early on and its been several years and I still feel good. I beleive it helps me relax my belly and so therefore helps get rid of C.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I would think the tapes would help with pain as they are a version of hypnosis but I'm not sure they specifically help with constipation as there are so many kinds of constipation?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are quite a few people with C they have helped over the years. IF the C is in fact caused by IBS, they have a good possiblity of helping. Also, they can help other symptoms of IBS which in turn help the big picture like pain for example but there is a lot more to it then that.It is easier however to stop something then to start it, but other factors like total body muscle relaxing and muscle tension can help constipation.Caroline, hang in there as your noticing a change in pain at halfway, that is actually good and it will get better 40 days is perhaps average for starting to notice changes, even though everyone is different, but as has been said before its very gradual at first.It may also have help your using the suppositories also, but I am pretty sure the HT is effecting the pain for you.Hang in there and let us know how your doing.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Diannie:Count me as one of those who had constipation that the tapes helped. Prior to doing them I would be constipated 2-3 days and then have a day of D. I also had bloating and some pain. Since doing the tapes that is all gone.C may be a little more difficult than D, but it can be helped.







JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I am currently doing the tapes and I am a C-type also. I have noticed that my stomach is much more relaxed and I am much more relaxed in general. I am able to get through things that before would cause me high anxiety, i.e. medical tests etc. I think overall I am learning how to relax myself in stressful situations especially.


----------

